# Traser Or Luminox



## Maseman

Hi, Been looking for a general everyday sturdy watch - military style. Anyone got any opinions on the Traser P6500 or the Luminox Navy Seal series II ? Both around same price. Any feedback appreciated. Cheers, Maseman


----------



## JoT

Welcome to the forum Maseman

They are very similar watches, I think the Luminox has a better water resistance rating, then so you want a 60 minute bezel or a 12 hour bezel (for second time zone). I have owned a P6500 and wasn't that impressed with it, I had problems with the spring bars popping out when worn on a NATO style nylon strap. I much preferred the Marathon Navigator, also a polyamide case but with fixed bars.

I would think about getting a metal cased Luminox or Traser ... I got this Luminox 3402 "Stealth" recently and am very pleased with it.


----------



## julian

I've had both and found very little difference .I don't like the steel bracelet with the black inserts.

Incidentally I recently got a Smith and Wesson all steel watch in a trade.

This is a heavier and better made watch than either of the above IMO .It looks very similar .I prefer its crown and the bracelet is really well made and a bit President-ish.Downside-the vials are not quite as bright as a Luminox.Actually very little to chose between them.Suffice to say that the S &W sees off any non H3 watch in lume terms quite easily.This is the all steel with steel bezell model .Can't comment on the composite models.


----------



## Roy

As far as I know they are both made by the same company in Switzerland and are just branded by two different companies.


----------



## andy100

Hi,

I was looking at Traser/Luminox's a while ago and had exactly the same question. I looked into it on the net and by asking in a few forums, and the general consensus is that the P6500 is exactly the same as the equivalent Luminox but just officially rated to 30 metres water resistance instead of 200m for the Luminox. However, Crusader who frequents this forum and a few other people have tested and taken their basic Traser's swimming and diving without any problems, which makes me think that the Traser brand company are just playing it safe.

Basically, the watches are the same except for the Traser having slightly subtler branding on it, IMHO.









Hope that this helps!


----------



## scottishcammy

Bloody hell mate, Penicuik!!! I didn't realise the internet stretched that far! Only joking, I'm in East Lothian myself but got a few mates in your neck of the woods. Oh yeah, I prefer the Traser myself, simply because I've had one for a long time and it's eally stood the test.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Maseman

Thanks for all the replies guys. Your input is much appreciated. Think I'm going to enjoy this website!!

Spotted the KHS navigator today - from what I can gather is pretty much the Traser P6500 with an extra vial on the second hand. Have been told that Luminox in short supply at moment so difficult to get hold of but I think that I was veering towards the Traser anyway - till I saw the Tactical Shadow !!!! However don't know if I can justify the extra wonga. I'll keep you posted.

Scottish Cammy - Yes internet has reached Penicuik !! Works provided the donkey's been fed enough to run round in circles generating the electricity!!!! Where in East Lothian are you ?

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## scottishcammy

I'm in Dunbar (shouldn't really make jokes about the internet!).


----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> As far as I know they are both made by the same company in Switzerland and are just branded by two different companies.


You learn something new every day, I've always liked the look of the Luminox watches


----------



## Maseman

OK, decision has been made. Going for the KHS Tactical Shadow MkII with green illumination. Some good advice from the really helpfull bloke at KHS. - Apparently the green glows brighter than the blue. Just got to wait for delivery now. In the meantime will have to satisfy myself lusting over these pics.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## JoT

Maseman said:


> OK, decision has been made. Going for the KHS Tactical Shadow MkII with green illumination. Some good advice from the really helpfull bloke at KHS. - Apparently the green glows brighter than the blue. Just got to wait for delivery now. In the meantime will have to satisfy myself lusting over these pics.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Maseman


Congratulations







a much better option than the "plastic" cased versions IMO. Except for the dial and second hand (and bracelet) it has the same specs as my Luminox 3402 ... I am chuffed to bits with mine ... so I hope your lust is satisfied


----------



## Griff

> so I hope your lust is satisfied


I'm sure his lume is


----------



## Guest

I have both makes in several models - go for a metal cased version - they all seem to be very good, the basic P6500 is less so (spring bars popping etc)


----------



## bowie

Hello, Did you not look at the Smith & Wesson,i got one of these

smith & wesson tritium tactical 45mm stainless steel case and bezel,screwback,screw crown.

Â£117.00


----------



## andy100

bowie said:


> Hello, Did you not look at the Smith & Wesson,i got one of these
> 
> smith & wesson tritium tactical 45mm stainless steel case and bezel,screwback,screw crown.
> 
> Â£117.00


Hi Bowie,

What's the quality and finish like on the S&W watches? I have to say, all of the 'official' pictures that I've seen on websites that are selling them make them look like they're a bit shoddy (though I'm sure in person they're not!).

What's the lume like on them as well? I've heard that it's not quite as bright as on Traser or Luminox.

Finally, are the dials metal finish, or carbon coated like on Trasers?

Sorry for the interrogation of questions, and I hope that I make sense, I'm suffering from a kicking hangover!


----------



## bowie

andy100 said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Did you not look at the Smith & Wesson,i got one of these
> 
> smith & wesson tritium tactical 45mm stainless steel case and bezel,screwback,screw crown.
> 
> Â£117.00
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bowie,
> 
> What's the quality and finish like on the S&W watches? I have to say, all of the 'official' pictures that I've seen on websites that are selling them make them look like they're a bit shoddy (though I'm sure in person they're not!).
> 
> What's the lume like on them as well? I've heard that it's not quite as bright as on Traser or Luminox.
> 
> Finally, are the dials metal finish, or carbon coated like on Trasers?
> 
> Sorry for the interrogation of questions, and I hope that I make sense, I'm suffering from a kicking hangover!
Click to expand...

Hi Andy,the watch pip and second hand is not very bright to me the rest of the hands and markers are bright if you get up in the night to have pi** you can easily tell the time it glows green the watch does not me. watch comes in a alum box,when i opened it in the dark it shone bright,

the dial dont know what it is,it has a very nice finish to it,TRITIUM IS BY SRB CANADA NOT MICRO LABS,

there is more info loads of tritium watches also a TRITIUM WATCH COMPARISON CHART.dont know why i bought it as its quartz,would rarther have auto diver.

bowie


----------



## andy100

Thanks for pointing out the watch comparison chart Bowie. I know the site but had never noticed that before. A real handy reference guide to the various merits of the Tritium-type watches!


----------



## Maseman

Well, the KHS Tactical Shadow Mark II arrived yesterday. Hasn't been off the wrist so far.

I'll get some photos together then attempt to do my first ever watch review. Watch this space !!!










Maseman


----------



## JoT

Maseman said:


> Well, the KHS Tactical Shadow Mark II arrived yesterday. Hasn't been off the wrist so far.
> 
> I'll get some photos together then attempt to do my first ever watch review. Watch this space !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maseman


Look forward to it


----------



## andy100

Enjoy it Maseman!

Am looking forward to your review too


----------



## mart broad

Hi

Just ordered the SMITH & WESSON SWW-357R,on the Bay for Â£75.00 which i thought was a pretty good price after looking at the sites.

I wanted a reasonable "beater" for travel etc and i thought a quartz engine was a better choice than auto and i have asked for a velcro strap,the size at 45mm and 200m water rating also were factors.I will report further on reception.

The Telford site was a mine of information but it will make my bookmarks for the young lady called Kathy who is modeling the Traser she has got bits of me moving that i thought were long dead  (take note Roy)

Martin


----------



## JoT

mart broad said:


> The Telford site was a mine of information but it will make my bookmarks for the young lady called Kathy who is modeling the Traser she has got bits of me moving that i thought were long dead  (take note Roy)
> 
> Martin


Kathy aka Kathy West the UK's top "uniform" model









The prospects of your parts moving might not be that appealing to Roy though Martin









www.kathywest.com


----------



## mart broad

JoT said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Telford site was a mine of information but it will make my bookmarks for the young lady called Kathy who is modeling the Traser she has got bits of me moving that i thought were long dead  (take note Roy)
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy aka Kathy West the UK's top "uniform" model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prospects of your parts moving might not be that appealing to Roy though Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kathywest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> John
> 
> I must admit for "research purposes" i did look at the young lady's web site fascinating,as to Roy i thought something similer might brighten up sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always my best regards
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...


----------



## JoT

mart broad said:


> I must admit for "research purposes" i did look at the young lady's web site fascinating,as to Roy i thought something similer might brighten up sales












Perhaps a few shots of her wearing an RLT creation would go down well







preferably in the Traffic Warden uniform


----------



## julian

I have an unused Smith and Wesson 357 ss on a heavy steel bracelet .It's as good as any Luminox/Traser I've had but I have too many watches,so it does not get used

Must advertise it for sale.Wish I could post a pic .Must learn how to do this .

As Griff pointed out -it's hard to sell a watch without posting a pic.


----------



## pg tips

JoT said:


> in the Traffic Warden uniform





















julian said:


> Must advertise it for sale.Wish I could post a pic .Must learn how to do this .


I inadvertently deleted my guide







but I intend to re write it soon, Julian if you need help let me know. Do you have web space to host pictures?


----------



## julian

Thanks PG .I probably need to get onto a hosting site .I see RLT's site calls for the URL of the pic file .

When trying to post on other forums I get difficulty in keeping down the file size .For example on the Seiko/Citizen forum I can upload a pic file in jpg format but it usually exceeds their 128kb size limit.

I tried a different image mode on my Coolpix 3200 (1024pix) but even that gave a file which was around 180kb for a watch head photo .Seemingly I'm left with two choices :

A low res. picture which will fit in the file size but makes the watch look crap.

Or

A high res. but tiny photo .


----------



## pg tips

have you any photo software? Most will allow you to compress the file image to reduce the kb size and won't affect the quality too much for putting on the web.


----------



## Maseman

julian said:


> Thanks PG .I probably need to get onto a hosting site .I see RLT's site calls for the URL of the pic file .
> 
> When trying to post on other forums I get difficulty in keeping down the file size .For example on the Seiko/Citizen forum I can upload a pic file in jpg format but it usually exceeds their 128kb size limit.
> 
> I tried a different image mode on my Coolpix 3200 (1024pix) but even that gave a file which was around 180kb for a watch head photo .Seemingly I'm left with two choices :
> 
> A low res. picture which will fit in the file size but makes the watch look crap.
> 
> Or
> 
> A high res. but tiny photo .


I used the photobucket site. Automatically resized my pics which were around a meg each. Best of all it's free.

Maseman


----------

